# ooooooh!



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

exotic mammals get their own section now and not just a sub forum!! woooo! lol:no1:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL yeah i just looked an thought OMG :lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

i know! i signed in an saw it and was like ooooo!:lol2:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Actually you were just chucked out of the other forum :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> Actually you were just chucked out of the other forum :lol2:


 
LOL do we smell that bad :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL do we smell that bad :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


It's them skunks :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> It's them skunks :lol2:


 
Aye reeet lil stinkers aint they :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Aye reeet lil stinkers aint they :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


:lol2: and ferrets can sod off out too :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> :lol2: and ferrets can sod off out too :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
LOL anything else ya wanna chuck out while your at it :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

I did not relise, i read this and was like WTF are they on about then noticed when i got back on the home page lol.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

KJ Exotics said:


> I did not relise, i read this and was like WTF are they on about then noticed when i got back on the home page lol.


 
LOL did you think we were chatting random doo doo :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL anything else ya wanna chuck out while your at it :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


 Let me sleep on it :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> Let me sleep on it :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


 
LOL okies will you give me an answer in the morrrrrrrrrrrninggggggg:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL okies will you give me an answer in the morrrrrrrrrrrninggggggg:lol2::lol2:


Yep I will make a list of exiles hehe night night :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

I still didnt realise even after id clicked on this thread, god you can tell ive been up since 6!


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL did you think we were chatting random doo doo :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


I did, what i thought was this was a old topic when the sub-forum was made lol :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> Yep I will make a list of exiles hehe night night :lol2:


 
LOL does you not like a bit of meat loaf :whistling2:

paradise by the dash board light :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

no its not its cause we are luuuurrrrvvvved!! lol

joe and kj you daftos:Na_Na_Na_Na: hehehe
xxx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> I still didnt realise even after id clicked on this thread, god you can tell ive been up since 6!


LOL bless you joe :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

KJ Exotics said:


> I did, what i thought was this was a old topic when the sub-forum was made lol :lol2:


Nopes tis a new one that lucy made :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> no its not its cause we are luuuurrrrvvvved!! lol
> 
> joe and kj you daftos:Na_Na_Na_Na: hehehe
> xxx


 
Is we lurrrrrved ?:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Mmm must be the naughty room:whistling2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

yes we are! thats why we got promoted from sub forum to proper forum:2thumb: :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Mmm must be the naughty room:whistling2:


I wondered why i was sat in the corner :lol2:



Lucy_ said:


> yes we are! thats why we got promoted from sub forum to proper forum:2thumb: :lol2:


Ooooo well if you put it like that then we must be :2thumb::no1::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Haha Lucy shhhh! Im not clever enough to realise! lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Haha Lucy shhhh! Im not clever enough to realise! lol


 
Least your honest :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

:lol2: yea, at least hes not trying to justify his sillyness:Na_Na_Na_Na: hehe


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> :lol2: yea, at least hes not trying to justify his sillyness:Na_Na_Na_Na: hehe


thats so very true honesty being the best policy an all that jazz : victory::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

:whip: *goes to cry* Big meanies im gonna report your posts!:devil: Hahaha. :bash:

well i know who my real friends are ( turns to the left to talk to bob, the great man with the invisible cloak )


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> :whip: *goes to cry* Big meanies im gonna report your posts!:devil: Hahaha. :bash:
> 
> well i know who my real friends are ( turns to the left to talk to bob, the great man with the invisible cloak )


 
LOL erm............:whistling2:.................:whip:

hello bob on the left of joe in the invisible cloak :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

I only found out when i started reading this thread and thought oh have we :blush: lol


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I thought my computer was on the blink, then wondered of RFUKs latest move had knocked things out of sync....then realised Exotic mammals had mocved to their very own place. WTG RFUK team :2thumb:

Now this exists on its own merits, does it also mean the mods will be moving the posts from the Other Pets section into here? There are a lot of skunk threads in particular still in the old forum.......:whistling2:


----------

